# MOSSBERG 935 SHOTGUN



## positive (Jan 24, 2013)

DO NOT ,DO NOT BUY A MOSSBERG 935 SHOTGUN. I BOUGHT A BRAND NEW ONE FROM BASS PRO SHOP. TOOK IT DUCK HUNTING AND AFTER ABOUT 40 ROUNDS I HAD TO RECOCK IT FOR EVERY SHOT . THEN IT STOVEPIPED ON ME 9 SHOTS IN A ROW!! I IMMEDIATELY BOXED IT UP AND SHIPPED IT BACK TO MOSSBERG FOR REPAIRS. IT TOOK THEM 30 DAYS TO REPAIR IT. THEN I TOOK IT OUT FOR MY LAST DAY OF DUCK SEASON. THIS TIME SOMETIMES THE 2TH AND 3TH. ROUNDS WOULD JUST FALL OUT OF THE MAGAZINE ONTO THE ELVATOR OF THE GUN. THAT'S AFTER ONLY SHOOTS IT 18 TIMES!! NOW I WILL HAVE TO RESENT IT AGAIN BACK TO MOSSBERG AT AN EXPENSE OF ANOTHER $30.00! WHAT WOULD HAPPEN NEXT. A BRAND NEW OUT OF THE BOX MOSSBERG 935! I HAD A CHOICE BETWEEN AND REMINGTON 1135 OR THIS PIECE OF JUNK MOSSBERG 935 AND I REGRETABLLY CHOSED THE LOUSY 935. A $700.00 MISTAKE AND LOST. LOST OF TIME,MONEY AND MISSED DUCKS. DO NOT, DO NOT, DO NOT BUT MOSSBERG. BUY REMINGTON, WINCHESTER, BENILLI. STOGER. FRANCHI ANYTHING BUT A MOSSBERG. I BOUGHT IT BECAUSE OF MOSSBERG'S REPUTATION. NOW THEY ARE MUD IN MY BOOK.     DO NOT, DO NOT, DO NOT BUY MOSSBERG OF ANY KIND.


----------



## JethroBodine (Jan 5, 2013)

This is a very "negative" post Mr. Positive :roll:

I am not sure if you are aware but there is a break in period for all semi auto shotguns. The mossberg 935 is a great gun for the value. With any semi auto firearm you should run on average 500 rounds through it before you take it in the field. The action needs to be broken in. Let me ask you this did you disassemble it and clean it and lube it before you shot it? My guess would be no. I own a benelli SBE2 and it took 50 3.5 inch rounds and another 300 trap loads to get that action working nice and smoothly. Gas is a tad different of coarse but non the less you need to break it in. Sorry you had a bad experience. Get yourself a gun built in italy and you wont have these problems :thumb:


----------



## block650 (Mar 18, 2010)

Never had a problem with my 935 NONE WHAT SO EVER!!! GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

These guns are junk. Have the nightmare as you speak of . I too sent the piece of junk back to the factory. Got it back still a pile of poop and that's putting in kind words. Junk product It is. 
It be nice if mossberg would replace this item for me, because there repair shop never made it any better.


----------



## dndhomes (May 26, 2011)

I have owned a 935 since they first came out. Have had nothing but problems.Broken parts and jamming. Have to clean after every outing or will hang shells.I mean complete break down. I have fired hundreds if not thousands of rounds thru the gun.have been a mosseburg man all my life own 6 others .THere is a lot of problems beings reported on the internet so this isnt a isolated problem.sucks cause I like the gun other than that.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

While I have heard the 935 is prone to break, not all Mossbergs are junk. The 500 has a good rep and the 930 semi is very reliable. All you had to do is a search on 935 opinions and you would have stayed away.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

My buddy has one and it had many issues and was sent in a few times, we have a buddy that works has a rep and he was able to cover it all both time. It is a pain in the ***, but I also think there are some lemons out their with guns just like cars.


----------



## JethroBodine (Jan 5, 2013)

I just cant believe how many people do not do their research before buying anything of any real value. I mean it would have taken a 2 minute google search to find out that the 935 is not known for its reliability&#8230;If i am going to drop a days pay or more on an item i make sure i do my research on it. But that is just me...


----------

